# Bundt pan for bread?



## htc (Oct 27, 2005)

Has anyone ever used a bunt pan to bake bread? Do you know if there are any specific recipes that call for a bundt pan? I was just wondering...trying to figure out different (easy) ways to make fun shapes with bread dough.

If I used a bundt pan,do you think I would need to adjust cooking time or temp? For something like a white or light wheat loaf?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 27, 2005)

Because there's a hole in the middle of the pan, the heat can circulate throughout so the bread should bake more evenly and maybe a little faster.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 28, 2005)

What a great idea....I can't wait to try it!


----------



## licia (Oct 28, 2005)

I've made monkey bread in a bundt pan, but that is more like coffee cake, I suppose.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 28, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Because there's a hole in the middle of the pan, the heat can circulate throughout so the bread should bake more evenly and maybe a little faster.


Good point Andy! I love this idea! It would look so lovely along side a big Sunday roast or for when you are entertaining. Clever htc, what inspired this thought?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2005)

htc:

So, when can we see pictures of your bundt bread experiment?


----------



## htc (Oct 28, 2005)

Picco - It's because I never use my bundt pan.   And I've been playing around with bread like crazy these days. 

Andy-Of course I'll take pics. I always am looking for feedback from my DC family on ways I can improve stuff I make. Though it will be at least next week before I can make this. I am making challah for the first time today. Tomorrow I am making white bread (also a first) for a dinner on Sunday. (We're deep frying a turkey and making left over turkey sandwiches. Even though the turkey isn't "left over") 

p.s. I know it sounds like a lot of bread... I don't eat it all.  I give it to family. (and friends, if they are nice ot me...hehehe)


----------



## Shunka (Oct 28, 2005)

I can see no reason why it would not work in a bunt pan. Just make sure that you grease the pan well so that it will release.


----------



## htc (Nov 3, 2005)

As promised here is a picture of the raisin bread I made using a bundt pan. The recipe called for the bread to bake for 40 minutes. I left the bundt pan in for 30 minutes. I think I should have left it in longer though because it didn't sound hollow on bottom when tapped.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 3, 2005)

It's a great look, htc!  How was it when you cut into it?


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 3, 2005)

I can not make good bread from scratch, so I use frozen bread dough. Here is the web site for Rhodes frozen bread dough. Has some really great ideas. Maybe you can get some ideas here. www.rhodesbread.com. happy baking.


----------



## htc (Nov 3, 2005)

I think I let the dough rise a bit too long. It wasn't as dense as most store bought raisin bread. The recipe called for a 30-40 min bake time. I did 30 minutes. The bread did not sound hollow when taken out of the pan. I am wondering if I should have done 40 min. The other regular loaf I made cooked for 40 minutes and also didn't sound hollow. Not sure if it's due to not enough cooking time or over risen dough. 

almost forgot...it still tasted great! We toasted some and had a couple slices for breakfast.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2005)

How was the texture?  Since it didn't sound hollow, was the texture undercooked and dense?


----------



## htc (Nov 3, 2005)

Andy, actually it isn't at all. Once the bread had time too cool, it seemed to come together a little better. But it's actually not as dense as store bought and it's softer. ??


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

That looks great htc!!
I will have try this. I've made pull apart breads in mine before, just not a whole loaf. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds good to me.  You sound disappointed in the result.  What aspect of the result are you not pleased with?


----------



## htc (Nov 3, 2005)

I was disappointed w/ the straight out of the oven taste testing. But now that it's set, I'm ok. Thanks for the looking out!


----------

